# woodcraft problems.



## APBcustoms (Nov 7, 2014)

has anybody been constantly screwed over by woodcraft online? i have lost near to a grand in promised sales but cannot meet my deadline because of woodcraft. over a month ago i had ordered a few of the high end stainless steel kits and they never came i called and i was told they are on back order and that they should arrive in two weeks so i waited and guess what still on back order and they gave me another two weeks so there goes 250 in sales because i couldn't meet the deadline. now i have ordered continental pen kits and they have said that they are on backorder which the site said nothing about and i got a call today saying they will not be making that kit anymore so thats another 600 dollars in promised sales that i have lost. needless to say no more woodcraft for me. im not bashing woodcraft thats not aloud here. im just warning you that you can expect to be screwed over and spend all morning on the phone with them just to fine out that they have no clue what they are doing. 

sorry for spelling errors i am just hot!!!


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 7, 2014)

oh and also another sale of 150


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm not being a wiseguy but if I were you I'd stop ordering from WC. I never have really maybe once or twice but when I learned about how they work from an insider I stopped giving them my money. Me no likey WC.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah I figured I'd give them another chance after the first time but I'm definately done after this mistake. A grand goes a long way when your trying to run such a small buisness and I just can't afford to lose it so idk what I'm gonna do now. 

One thing I do know is ill be looking for a new supplier


----------



## DKMD (Nov 7, 2014)

I agree with Kevin... Woodcraft is generally my last choice for woodworking supplies. I've found better pricing by shopping elsewhere, so I usually do so. Although it's been a few years since I ordered any pen stuff, exoticblanks.com used to be a good source for high end stuff. CSUSA also carries a fair bit of the upper echelon pen stuff. There are probably other vendors who are even better, but those are two I recall using quite often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't do any online with them for that reason but I do still like to work with the store in Minneapolis, they take good care of me as long as they have it in stock. For a lot of things I've started figuring out where they get them ffom and ordering direct form that supplier. Craft Supplies USA and Woodturningz have been really decent to work with.


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 7, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I don't do any online with them for that reason but I do still like to work with the store in Minneapolis, they take good care of me as long as they have it in stock. For a lot of things I've started figuring out where they get them ffom and ordering direct form that supplier. Craft Supplies USA and Woodturningz have been really decent to work with.



its a bit of a drive for me to go out to woodcraft so ive only been once to pick up my lathe. which im questioning if i still want to buy the nova dvr from them in store black friday


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> im questioning if i still want to buy the nova dvr from them in store black friday



Generally speaking, my motto is I don't support those that won't support me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Generally speaking, my motto is I don't support those that won't support me.



yeah i normally would agree but when i can save 500 dollars its hard not to due so


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 7, 2014)

what do you guys think about rockler


----------



## SENC (Nov 7, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> its a bit of a drive for me to go out to woodcraft so ive only been once to pick up my lathe. which im questioning if i still want to buy the nova dvr from them in store black friday


Be sure to check toolsplus.com online before purchasing your Nova... they killed everyone on price when I bought mine (got the DVR olus outrigger plus extension and swing-away for hundreds less than the base unit everywhere else).


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't know what Rockler is like in your area, I've found as far as in store or online that for a lot of things, if you are buying in quantity to produce inventory they seem pretty expensive, for example I reached out to them for quantity pricing on something to get 100 pieces and the best they'd do was 5%.....


----------



## Sprung (Nov 7, 2014)

Greg made a list of suppliers for pen kits and other things here and it's got a great list of suppliers.

There have been some great suppliers mentioned already in this thread. I've ordered from Exotic Blanks and was very happy. Shipped and received very quickly. Also have ordered twice from Beartoothwoods.com. Great service - order shipped out very fast. The last time I ordered from Beartooth, I placed my order Monday night and it was at my post office ready for pickup from my PO Box on Wednesday morning!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 7, 2014)

I have both of the above stores within about 45 min. The wife works about 10 mins past both stores. I use them sometimes for 2 things. 1) Need it now type deals. I call them and see if they have it in stock. Then text the wife a pic of what I want. She stops by on her way home. 2) I will sometimes buy something they have on sale. But I don't like going to either one. I feel that they are way over priced on most items.
As far as big tools lathes and such I have a small dealer that is local that can't be beat.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> yeah i normally would agree but when i can save 500 dollars its hard not to due so



There's a hole in the business plan that saves $500 to lose $1000 in orders, and your reputation with those lost customers and potential future ones can't be estimated. Remember there's no such thing as replacing a lost customer once they're gone they're gone, and 10 more won't replace the one you lost . . . . . you would have had 11.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 7, 2014)

I use WC only as the source of last resort.

My opinion of Rockler is that they are a marketing firm that happens to market wood working items. I use very seldom.

PSI has high prices, good quality, reasonable inventory, so-so customer service. They are a supplier so their prices are higher. Infrequently I use them.

Woodturningz and CSUSA have fair prices, reasonable selection, reasonable inventory, great customer service. If you see something at PSI you like check these guys, if they have it it will be cheaper. Both have been expanding recently and their prices creeping up.

Watch Packard Woodworks, they have interesting offers from time to time.

Exotic Blanks and Beartoothwoods.com, I agree with Matt. Both tend to emphasize high end supplies and prices.

For wood blanks, I try to avoid buying from pen suppliers and buy bulk wood from various wood and burl vendors (and Wood Barter). However, I watch specials and sales.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2014)

I hark packard all the time. I know they probably not the cheapest but they are realiable and only sell what they stock, are great bunch of guys and have world class customer service. I even called after hours to leave a message one time and one of the guys was there working late to fill orders and he answered the phone answered my question and took my order right then and there! Ya can't beat 'em IMO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ButchC (Nov 7, 2014)

Just got my new packard woodworks catalog yesterday. Think i am gonna get a cup o joe and crack that bad boy open and pitter in the shop for a bit.
I agree with others comments. Beartoothwoods is local here in colorado springs and i like to support local business. I like the brick and mortar woodcraft, but because of the folks that work there.

Butch

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 7, 2014)

Although they have a store here I stopped going to WC years ago. I don't mind people selling their own stuff but it should be presented as so. In this case it was a simple insert for Nova chucks, I knew it wasn't oem but three times the sales rep denied it; and yes it did have lots of runout and I ordered and oem. I've probably purchased over 1,000 dollars since then but not there; hope they made a big profit on the insert. I'm not senile (yet) but if I ever feel it coming on I'm gonna expoy that sucker to the hood of my truck as an ornament to remind me to not turn into their parking lot.

+ for Packards I have ordered in the morning and received the item the next day.

ToolsPlus does have some good prices and usually free shipping. For me a large item, say a 1950 lathe, would also save me about $160 in sales tax but probably depends on where you live.

Another I like is Woodworkers Supply but it is usually little stuff. I did find a close out on Left Hand Bowl Skews (Crown) for $40 each and bought all three (normally 110 each).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 7, 2014)

If you're looking for stainless steel kits, get them direct from the (only?) manufacturer - lazerlines.com He runs sales every now and then up to 45% off!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Generally speaking, my motto is I don't support those that won't support me.



My motto is: If you get ripped off, don't go back. Gary


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 8, 2014)

If I am correct ,and I beleive I am, each WC is independent owned and franchised purchased. 

With that said, my local WC has done nothing but kiss my butt. As a new Turner the staff was amazing and even goes far enough to say under their breath "you can find this exact thing at harbor freight". 

I can no way or shape knock them and they usually sneak me a discount or two while I'm there also. 

I do agree some of their prices are high but it's the service I get from mine that makes me keep going back. 

I have purchased some serious festool products from them, in excess of 15k so maybe that's why I get the butt kiss, but I Dought it. The level of people working there from the owner down is top notch and that is what keeps me going back. 

Just a different view point of things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2014)

I do not buy the expensive things there but do appreciate the well stocked store. Next closest well stocked store would be 300 miles. 
Don't buy the things they are not good at stocking but if they have the cheapest price on something -buy it. Mine has knowledgeable people and great class's

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 8, 2014)

I stop by frequently... it's nice to be able to put hands on stuff and actually look at it. Even if I have no intention of purchasing it there, I can get a hands on look that I can't do online. It's also nice to be able to stop in and grab something I need, that I'd have to wait to be shipped otherwise. 

I do enjoy talking to some of the guys there. My trips to the stores usually last an hour or so, just because they all know me, and we'll talk about something, or several things.


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 8, 2014)

i think that i just need to make my purchases instore from the sounds of things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

